

The claim that Instagram lost a quarter of its users isn’t supported by the data - danso
http://qz.com/39568/how-a-bogus-claim-about-instagram-losing-users-made-facebooks-stock-drop-nearly-3/

======
drinkzima
You can pretty much stop reading any article once you hit 'stock dropped
because', save maybe earnings announcements. Cause and effect of a 2% move in
a stock as volatile as FB is just silly.

~~~
lt
It's funny because cause and effect is one of the reasons he uses to call the
claim "bogus".

------
sgdesign
The claim isn't supported by common sense either. I doubt 25% of users even
heard about the new ToS, let alone acted on it.

~~~
BadDesign
I haven't even heard of Instagram before their change in ToS.

~~~
hnriot
Seriously??? That's very surprising that someone who reads hn hasn't heard of
something as popular as instagram. It was a big deal on hn when fb bought
them. even a quick search on hn shows over four thousand results. I don't buy
it unless you're new to hn or the internet.

~~~
BadDesign
I've only been reading HN _constantly_ in the last two months and some sub
reddits like /r/linux /r/programming and /r/cpp.

To me HN is just a ripoff of Reddit.

------
benburton
What is up with this website? I scrolled around a bit and all of a sudden I'm
on a new article with no sign of the original. Terrible user experience.

~~~
nvr219
Also I had to pause Ghostery to get the article to load at all.

------
edouard1234567
I totally agree. I would add that appData stats are very inaccurate especially
when you look at a short time window and daily stats.

1 - Usage is defined by how often an app accesses user data using a token.
This does not necessarily mean the user used the site, at least not in the
last 60 days (user tokens need to be renewed every 60 days).

2 - Facebook often lags a few days when reporting daily user activity and is
somehow inconsistent of when the data is reported. (their open graph reporting
seems to be more up to date/realtime ) When that happens appData seems to
sometime report the same data point for a few days. You can actually see on
the graph that the traffic is totally flat for a few days which is unlikely.

------
curlypaul924
This website never seems to load for me in Firefox.

~~~
nvr219
You probably have an add-on blocking something that the web site requires.

